# Ever wonder what you would look like as the opposite sex?



## keithp (Mar 13, 2007)

Have you ever wondered what you would have looked like if you were born the opposite sex you are now?

I had a friend try and guess what I would look like by making an actual photo. Would it have fooled you if you didn't know the real me?


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Nope, your chin is too masculine. Your friend did a pretty good job, though!


----------



## keithp (Mar 13, 2007)

Ah yeah they said they had a hard time with it without looked warped. Sometimes though a women does have a masculine type chin, i've seen it lol. All depends on ethnic background. For example Norwegian women tend to have big chins.


----------



## mbp86 (May 11, 2010)

I give you a 3/10


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

HA! Oh dear. I suppose. Is it me, or do you look older in the female photo too? What's that face she's making? I'm really tired for some reason...I'm chuckling at this.


----------



## keithp (Mar 13, 2007)

Yeah it would appear the female version looks older, mabye the long hair and glasses do that? It is funny dont worry, I mean if it was real i'm sure it would look different than that photo. The lips are funny kind of a smirk I guess.


----------



## Futures (Aug 27, 2005)

keithp said:


>


----------



## mbp86 (May 11, 2010)

You look like Marie Louise (porn star). Before I take heat, I know she is ugly but she got big melons!


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

I would've known that you were a drag queen, but I wouldn't have known that it was you specifically.


----------



## Ironpain (Aug 8, 2010)

Dude lets just say the thought of me as a woman is extremely disturbing, I'd be Oprah if Oprah had a love child with Larry King (then I'd be a full blooded Jew and I could have had a real Bar Mitzvah instead of a gathering of people who talked about how wonderful it was that I was becoming a man, Now anyways I'd have an Oprah Jerry Crul, Mick Jagger upper Lip and Larry King Nose buck *** teeth and when I sat down I'd sit everywhere. This could be a true story (or it could be the condition of a bad nightmare) Dude if your a Porn star you got one UP on me (I'm going to be the ugly love Child of talk show hosts (I just hope I marry a dirty old man (with a boat load of money) then I can get the resurgery to become a MAN.

Ha Ha you do look better as a woman in that pic then I do in my imagination (I'm like OPRAH OPERA)


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Probably a bit like my sister. Thank ****!


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

You'd make a smoking hot lady Mr. Keith.

I've wondered this quite a bit. I wish I could somehow see how I'd look just out of curiosity.


----------



## Paragon (Apr 13, 2010)

Jaiyyson said:


> Probably a bit like my sister. Thank ****!


lol what i was thinking.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Futures said:


>


:haha


----------



## keithp (Mar 13, 2007)

The CIA and crime labs actually can do this, with an even more accurate result. Sometimes criminals on the run try to change their looks so they have software that can show what a person looks like with longer hair, weight gain or loss, older or younger, and even opposite sex for the Police to look for! It's very cool how they do it, but unfortunetly unless your wanted,missing, or work in CIA you cant use the software.


----------



## rocky (Oct 14, 2006)




----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

Yeah, I do wonder this from time to time. I actually think it's too bad people can't experience being the opposite sex for at least a day or so. I think it'd be fun, lmao.

I am sure I would be attractive as a guy, but I probably would end up with horrible acne during my teen years. :no


----------



## low (Sep 27, 2009)

I can't say I have. I guess that's a good thing and I know I'm not suffering from gender disorder.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

I already know. Meet Ivana Schmoochki. 








Ivana stands 193cm in her size 13w red Patent Leather heels. She likes martinis very dry and caviar. She is also the arm wrestling champion of her small village 120km from Vladisvostok. She enjoys the tango and wishes to find someone who can teach her the "forbidden" dance. A word of warning: She *will *lead!


----------



## Your Crazy (Feb 17, 2009)




----------



## littlemisshy (Aug 10, 2010)

You look cuter as a male!
On me, I always thought I would make a good looking dude!


----------



## KittyGirl (May 14, 2010)

lol, OP!

Well... my younger brother looks pretty much identical to Shia LeBeouf, so I imagine I'd look a bit like that, if I were a dude.
Then again... no. No, I can't imagine it at all.
I probably still wouldn't look in the mirror if I were a guy. XD
Scary concept!


----------



## Jinnix (Jul 6, 2006)

You sort of resemble H.P. Lovecraft.


----------



## mcmuffinme (Mar 12, 2010)

You make a much better man


----------



## Zeddicus (Apr 1, 2009)

This is a new one to ponder.


----------



## Glacial (Jun 16, 2010)

I think it would be ugly in my case lol


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Yes I always think about it and that's why my mothers closet now has a lock on it.....


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

A lot like my sister...oh, wait.


----------



## ktbare (Sep 13, 2009)

Yeah like my dad, thank **** also.


----------



## Squizzy (Dec 21, 2004)

Too big of a chin 

My brother and I look very similar (to the point of creeping my boyfriend out), so I already know


----------



## JaggedJaidyn (Mar 7, 2011)

*umm*

HOw do I see what i look like as the oppiste gender?? there is no button or link..


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

as I get older I have to wonder about this less and less.


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Yes, and I didn't really care for it, so I got a haircut.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

Try this face transformer tool - it can make a photo of your face look more feminine. It also does other cool transformations (to different races, age groups, anime face, a Modigliani painting) and it works pretty well. http://morph.cs.st-andrews.ac.uk/Transformer/


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

pfft, all I need to do is put on a sports bra and a polo shirt


----------



## viv (Feb 8, 2009)

leonardess said:


> as I get older I have to wonder about this less and less.


You always crack me up.

I've always thought I'd make a relatively handsome man. More so than a woman, in fact.


----------



## heroin (Dec 10, 2010)

I think I'd be hot.

But lesbian. Definitely lesbian.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

I think I'd make a really hot girl, I seem to have enough gentle traits where it would carry over really well.


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

nothing to fear said:


> Try this face transformer tool - it can make a photo of your face look more feminine. It also does other cool transformations (to different races, age groups, anime face, a Modigliani painting) and it works pretty well. http://morph.cs.st-andrews.ac.uk/Transformer/


^I morphed myself into a baby with that lol :b


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

dontworrybehappy said:


> ^I morphed myself into a baby with that lol :b


What's with the moustache?


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

BetaBoy90 said:


> What's with the moustache?


:rofl
Haha It wouldn't let me put the outline for the lips in the right place


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

dontworrybehappy said:


> ^I morphed myself into a baby with that lol :b


...:hide


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Aphexfan said:


> ...:hide


:lol


----------



## Cheesecake (Feb 2, 2007)

I'd probably be quite attractive.


----------



## mismac (Oct 27, 2005)

I'd look like my youngest brother. This is why i keep my hair long, lol


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

BetaBoy90 said:


> I think I'd make a really hot girl, I seem to have enough gentle traits where it would carry over really well.


Mmmm. I might just become a lesbian in that case.

I am almost embarrassed to admit how curious I've always been to see how I would look as a guy. I've actually fantasized about chopping my hair off and buying me some sweetass hoodies and baggy jeans and whatever else I could do to try to be more masculine. Just a weird fascination. I'm sure I would have been an ugly dude too though. :sigh


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

layitontheline said:


> Mmmm. I might just become a lesbian in that case.
> 
> I am almost embarrassed to admit how curious I've always been to see how I would look as a guy. I've actually fantasized about chopping my hair off and buying me some sweetass hoodies and baggy jeans and whatever else I could do to try to be more masculine. Just a weird fascination. I'm sure I would have been an ugly dude too though. :sigh


Don't worry about it, we can't all be studs.


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

Actually, I think I'd make a better looking guy than I do a girl.


----------



## watashi (Feb 6, 2008)

I'd be a pretty hot guy. For sure. 8)


----------



## virtue134 (Feb 8, 2011)

NO!


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Ummm, I would absolutely look like Madonna.


----------

